# Kostenloser Internetbeschleuniger



## Dr4g00n (27. Dezember 2006)

Hi leute,

Ich hab da n kleines Problemchen mit OnSpeed,
 einen Internetbeschleuniger
Ich gebe meine E-Mail Adresse ein und beschtätige
sie richtig, und da kommt immer wieder das selbe Fenster:
 "Sie brauchen eine aktive Internetverbindung um ONSPEED zu aktivieren."

Ich check nicht was das Programm von mir will...
Die Verbindung war auf jeden fall aktiv weil ich nebenbei
ein paar andere sachen runtergeladen hab^^

Bitte antworten wenn jemand mir helfen kann!
Danke im voraus,
Dr4g00n


----------



## Andreas Späth (27. Dezember 2006)

Hast du dir mal die Hilfe oder die Herstellerhomepage angesehen?
Sitzt du hinter einem Router? Ist das Programm für deine Verbindungsart überhaupt geeignet?


----------

